# Loose Button On Lemania Military Chronograph



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

It appears the button for the stopwatch function on my lemania chronograph has somewhat risen further away from the case that it should do - feels like its almost going to come off, but isn't currently - it has revealed a small knurled ring just below where the button is currently sitting. See image below,



loose button on lemain one by Abbadon2001, on Flickr

if compared with the next image you can see that a few weeks ago it was not quite as far out...



Lemania_back by Abbadon2001, on Flickr

How do i deal with this?

Andy


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

You will need to remove the movement, once removed you will be able to see that the pusher is (normally) held in place with a small screw this screw will just need to be tightened










pusher and stem out of case


----------



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

so.... how do I drop the movement out if the pusher extends through the case? - this will be my first foray in to playing with my watch internals!

Andy



Dusty said:


> You will need to remove the movement, once removed you will be able to see that the pusher is (normally) held in place with a small screw this screw will just need to be tightened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

the only part you will need to remove to un-case the movement is the winding stem, the pusher can stay


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Andy, That is a fabulous one button chrono you have there, if you have the slightest doubts in what you are doing then please spend a few quid on postage and get it done by someone who is equipped to do it  Its too easy to make things worse.. Ask me how I know :bag:


----------



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

I think that's sound advice - I am not really confident, and wasn't really seriously considering it - I just thought I would ask - there doesn't seem to be anyone locally who will dare touch it - they can just about change a battery.....

Andy



jasonm said:


> Andy, That is a fabulous one button chrono you have there, if you have the slightest doubts in what you are doing then please spend a few quid on postage and get it done by someone who is equipped to do it  Its too easy to make things worse.. Ask me how I know :bag:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I've got to agree with the above - don't attempt anything if you are not capable. The repair will only cost a few quid with a good watchmaker and that watch must be worth over a grand.

Cheers


----------

